# Please Welcome



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Please join me in welcoming all the new members that joined our community in January...









CliffGuy
jgd
23firefly
gailnwalt
jjb
viola
True Islander
Starbuc71
jEFFREY
Northernstar
roger
PhotoEd
Next
kingtutvii
eoc1212
Erick B
BenC
cccc
jpnike23
forestm333
bjshut
Cincycampers
g_____
Zoccny
chuck629
brittleigh23
Fire33
dennis
paulahov
Tennants
pvsquared
tiverton
Trooper514
expat
Redlands Roading
Traveler4
Traveler6
JDGood1
Don&Shari&Aiyana
mperdue63
home.dsigns
ICHRA67
John See
tcc03
Maryanne1978
cutfive
coffeeman
Holmes On The Road
dazoller
The Richards
bobuk1
ekrok
chinook
weekender
Scamp
Waterman
Gary E
Agfam541
RDW
mayer
Redsfan
brich
Alan
roeman
Lower55
dynamicOutback
MNoutbackers
SLO Outbacker
Baxter
chekmark
Treefall25

Sheesh! It must be RV show season again!
_*Welcome aboard everybody!*_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW!!!

Welcome everyone!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, that's a large list. Welcome to one of the best places on the net everyone!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Holy Outbackers Batman.









Welcome Welcome!!!!










Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...welcome...welcome.

Glad to see such a large number of new memeber in Winter AND in this economy.

Yippe!!


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome --Welcome-- to each & everyone of you!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow that is quite a list


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome all & Congratulations on your new purchase or your new find of this Great Place!!!!

Enjoy the new "sign up" Toaster, for an off brand it really is a good Toaster!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, that's alot of new Outbacks!

*Welcome Everyone!!!!*









Brad


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob & Diane


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Holy Outbackers Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! that is what I was going to say...









Welcome!
MaeJae


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! I haven't seen that many screen names since the last North East rally!! (Or at Wolfies house on a given sunny summer evening!)

Welcome to all of you!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> Holy Outbackers Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! that is what I was going to say...









Welcome!
MaeJae








[/quote]

As they say. Great minds???


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW Welcome to all of you!! This is a great website, just jump right in with a question, and you'll get more info than you can imagine!!
Hope to see some of you on the road??
TTFN
Ember


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome All to The Outback Family

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! Thats an incredible list.. Is this unusual Doug or is there that many every month?

Welcome to everyone on the list!

Carey


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

That's a huge list! Welcome everyone.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Seveny-one new members, very impressive. Welcome to all of you. As it has already been said this is a great site and a very friendly group.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! Welcome!


----------

